# Utah/SJSU and BYU/Nevada



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, whats your thoughts? I know its early yet but I've busted my tail at work this morning and had to take a break so college football was on my mind.

I think Utah has a cakewalk (although they were held to 3 pts in the first half last time these two played). They just are too good for SJSU to hold off for very long. Its gonna be another 45-10 or so score for the Utes.

BYU.... well, we'll see how their new starter fares. Hopefully he can get some protection, stand in and deliver the ball to receivers who discovered "stickum" for their gloves over the past week. Hopefully the D defends Nevadas potent offense... but man, they (Nevada) sure look good when they're marching with the ball. Unfortunately for the Y, even though they're at home, I think they're in for another disappointment but the more the kid QB goes through, the better he'll get in the face of adversity. I totally guessing when I say 35-24 Nevada, only because I think the Y will score points but while I don't know that much about Nevada... from what little I watched, they'll score a few more.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Utes will score as much as they want to score, and SJSU will score 10.

BYU-Nevada - 31-45 Nevada wins. But what do I know. I don't think I've gotten anything right all year with these guys.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Utah at home against San Jose State is a no-brainer. Utes should win by at least 30.
I give BYU 1 chance in 3 to beat Nevada this week, and mostly just because it is in Provo. It will really depend on whether or not Heaps can get the offense moving the way he did in the 2nd qtr against FSU, and whether the defense can figure out how to tackle and slow down Nevada's running game.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Utah vs SJSU 48-7
BYU vs Nevada 45-42 
I really think BYU can beat NV only because it is in Provo. I watched the Cal-Nevada and NVs defense doesn't look to good but the offense looks like it can put up some numbers. The problem BYU will have is the QB for NV, he is very mobile and can run effectively. And we have seen how BYU does with that.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

mikevanwilder said:


> The problem BYU will have is the QB for NV, he is very mobile and can run effectively. And we have seen how BYU does with that.


BYU did a good job of containing Locker, but Locker is not a good passer so the Cougars were able to load up the box more. It is the same reason Nelson was not effective after his first game. The Cougars did a poor job of containing Jefferson and Ponder because they can both pass effectively as well as run. Kaepernick has a good arm as well, so I am definitely nervous about the game, especially since Logan and Rich are both injured and will be game time decisions. Those Seminoles really beat the Cougars up bad!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

The Thursday odds have the Wolfpack by 4.

Not looking like a good weekend for the Cougars. Unless Heaps had a really good week in practice, Saturday might be rough.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Speaking of Mr. Heaps, he has or someone has under his name, an account on Facebook. I would have to assume that it is someone else since he certainly should not be dinking around with that crap during the season...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Speaking of Mr. Heaps, he has or someone has under his name, an account on Facebook. I would have to assume that it is someone else since he certainly should not be dinking around with that crap during the season...


Yeah, who does he think he is, anyway....Ochocinco??? I bet he's on the Twitter too!

Just because he has an FB profile doesn't mean he updates it constantly, or with football related stuff. Give the kid a break.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Speaking of Mr. Heaps, he has or someone has under his name, an account on Facebook. I would have to assume that it is someone else since he certainly should not be dinking around with that crap during the season...


Apparently Chambers and Van Noy both have Facebook accounts. It wouldnt surprise me if Heaps has one too. I know his Dad spends a lot of time in Cougar chat rooms like Total Blue Sports.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

If you had told me before the game that Nevada would only score 27 points I would have felt pretty confident that BYU would win the game, but they failed to execute in the red zone, leaving a lot of points on the field, and Heaps overthrew several deep balls that would have been almost certain touchdowns if they were caught. Oh well, he's a freshman. He will get better. And the offense is still not getting any production out of the tight ends, a staple of the BYU offense. JJ DiLuigi is the only real play maker on offense right now.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Timing and such will get better. The kid is only a freshman. Detmer threw 5 pics in his first full start, and Young threw 7. 

Also- When Hall took over as the starter four years ago, 6 of the guys he threw to either at receiver, tight end, or in the backfield, are all now in the NFL. I don't know that any of the current still players for the Cougs are NFL talent. It'll take time.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Timing and such will get better. The kid is only a freshman. Detmer threw 5 pics in his first full start, and Young threw 7.


True, Jake Heaps is a freshman, but so was Jordan Wynn last year and he did an awesome job from the time he stepped on the field. Even better than Jake Heaps has done so far.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Jordan Wynn lost 2 of his first 4 starts.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You put Wynn and Heaps side by side at the same time frame and I will say Heaps is a little behind the progression of Wynn. Now I am not saying the Heaps won't end up being a better quarterback when we are looking four years down the road, but Wynn progressed faster than Heaps IMO.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The thing I'm sick of hearing is how the "Y" is young; it's a rebuilding year. How come there are programs in the past that didn't miss a beat when it was a "rebilding" year. BYU seemed to be the big dog on the block for the past several decades in the WAC and the MWC, year after year they had winning seasons. Then we go into this year and lose some games and all the excuses go out. I think that some of the other teams, especially Utah and TCU have developed programs that are as comparable to BYU if not better now, not so much that BYU is young and inexperienced. Wasn't the knock on BYU for so many years by opposing teams that they were "more" mature because they were bringing in returned missionaries who were 21/22 years old and some 26 year old players when the other teams had all these little 18 and 19 year old players? I say if these guys are so much older then the young team theory goes out with the dish water. Inexperienced? Maybe.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

For the record, I'd rather see Cain than Wynn on the field. He still seems sharper on his throws and seems to read the defenses quicker, allowing him time to make his throws to open guys down the field instead of just opting for checkdowns unless a guy is ridiculously wide open. I don't know what they saw in camp to start Wynn over Cain.... but Utah has two decent if not good quarterbacks on the team right now. Sucks to be in BYU's shoes where they're hoping the untested guy can grow quickly enough to lead them to a few wins this year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing us CougarFans seem to forget - never before has the team had 4 ten win seasons like we've just experienced. Not in the McMahan-Young-Bosco-Detmer hey-day. Never before. Few teams ever do that. Heck, the mighty utes have only had four ten-win seasons EVER! College football is like that. Teams ebb and flow. The mighty Texas lost to UCLA for heck sake! The teams that have beat BYU are all very good teams. It happens. No need to jump off bridges, or make excuses or declare things a failure. And fan that has been a fan longer than the latest run knows that is how it goes. The biggest complainers are the fair-weather guys that jump ship to cheer the latest team de jour. They are the ones that are all now Saints and Lakers fans, even though they've never lived in SoCal or New Orlenes. Really? Stay loyal, stay the course, things will work out. And if BYU loses more games than they win, the sun will probably come up like it always does. Life will go on.


----------

